# 150 point Evacuation game !



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

My local GW shop is running an event this weekend that is a 150 point evacuation game.

I'm not exactly sure what it entails but the theme is you are a small unit evacuating refugees from a Tyranid infestation.

I'm having trouble deciding what to take.
No vehicles allowed.

I can go with 

Sterguard: 5 guys with combi-weapons
Purifiers : 5 Guys with Halberds and 2 Psycannon
Pink Horrors of Tzeentch: about 8 of them
Orks: 18 boyz with a Nob
Henchmen: 11 Acolytes in Carapace with 3 Plasma Guns and Storm Bolters.

Any ideas of which would go best?

Any other thoughts on a better unit all together ?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

personally id go with the boys just for wounds but not too sure of what kind of mission your doing maybe purifers insted


----------



## TobysTau (May 25, 2013)

Purifiers, if you're facing off against tyranids, the firepower and cleansing flame is going to be a real help


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Bit of threadomancy, but as it turned out I took Interceptors and cleaned up !

The game was basically "The Relic" with a few twists.


----------



## Nick_dog (Jun 16, 2008)

This sounds so cool. I wish I was playing in that game. Which state are you in?


----------

